# Sweet Shadow



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Lately Shadow has been a clingy kitty, and seeks me out to lay in my lap any chance he gets which is unusual. He even fought Mystery over my lap today when Mystery tried getting him away from me, it was very strange. The only reasoning i can come up with is he senses my stress lately and is trying to comfort me. Whatever the reasoning... its very sweet of him and i appreciate it. He does make me feel a little better, between him and Mystery. Even if it means my leg is now asleep 99.9% of the time i am sitting down now

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Awww, SO sweet! Margaux is my kitty who comes to comfort me when I'm in pain or not feeling well. She can't jump on the bed anymore (she's the blind one, and my bed is ridiculously high anyway), so she just sits on the floor right next to the bed until I get up. 

It's such cute behavior that we're very patient with the little furballs when they make our legs fall asleep, or put their front paws on our arthritic hip, or ooze their way into all the empty space around us...


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

He is a sweet boy, isn't he? Nevermind that your legs feeling like pins and needles afterwards, lol. How did Mystery take to Shadow taking over your lap? He's so possesive of you too! Maybe a change in the cat hiearchy today? Never a real dull moment with your boys, is there? Lol.:wink


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Mystery wasnt a happy camper for sure, he hasnt been these past few days lolz. But he has been sharing me pretty well, maybe because he knows them fighting will stress me more. They seem to have come to an agreement of sorts. Mystery will share me during the day every now and then when Shadow seeks me out, so long as he gets me to himself all night. And lately he has refused to go outside in the mornings and instead stays by me. So if he does go out during the day, Shadow comes in and gets me. Ashes even layed by me awhile last night till Mystery came in and hopped on the bed. Lolz seems i have a cat with me at all times, almost feels like they take shifts. Mystery has me most of the time, but is putting an effort in to share me. I have a feeling that once my sis comes back home things will change again since Shadow will have his human here, she has been gone for the last 2 weeks. All three cats have been very sweet though, even Ashes in his own way. Its very nice... i'm really happy i have them. Lolz i dont think its a change in heirchy xD because after awhile of Shadow laying on me Mystery will decide he has had long enough sometimes and come take over, and Shadow will move off my lap to lay next to me so Mystery gets my lap back. I'm sure everything will calm down once i do xD atm i am about to let the cats out for their morning excersize and Mystery is on strike. He hasnt left his spot on the bed and glares at me everytime i ask "are you sure you dont want out?"

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I just hope it's not too warm right now - nothing like cats sitting on you/next to you to make you feel pretty toasty! 

So it seems Shadow's feeling a little lonely? And Mystery's protecting his turf (you and your bed)! That's so cute! I'm sorry to hear you're so stressed though.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Oh its okay ^_^ nothing i cant handle~ lolz it is cute. My sister is coming home tomorrow, so i will make sure she spends time with him. I spend time with him as much as i can but ya know lolz Mystery doesnt appreciate it. And thankfully we keep it cold in my house, so the extra warmth is always welcomed xD

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

